

How I deal with users who steal - pud
https://medium.com/product-design/416b0841dbf1

======
prawn
Are there any differences at this point with a Scholarship account? I checked
the FAQ and didn't see any details.

I think the general advice is to put a photo of yourself on the "sure you
don't want to pay?" page - might encourage people to reconsider their stance
if they can see that the creator is another musician like them.

(Just curious and a fan of what you're doing, not a potential customer.)

~~~
pud
Thanks. No difference yet, though scholarships accounts are flagged as such in
the database. So we can treat them differently one day if we want to.

Good idea about the picture. I was thinking maybe even a YouTube embedded
video of me explaining how scholarship accounts work.

------
pud
Update: I made some edits and re-posted on pud.com, tried deleting this HN
submission but now the "delete" link is gone. Hope it doesn't look like I'm
trying to game the system (which is exactly what my post is about, kind of,
heh.).

But if it looks like I submitted the same thing twice, that's why.
Unintentional.

------
joshAg
i really hope you follow this up in a few months with data about payments
versus scholarships.

------
ada1981
This is a great idea. Encourage honesty and help people out who need it.

